# Unknown Bantam in my flock. Searched the whole interwebs. Anybody know what breed?



## chad7757 (Jun 8, 2015)

He is very small, at least half the size of the rest of my same aged bantams. They are all about 9 weeks old. He or she looks more like a little song bird than a chicken. But he has the feet and face to match the chickens. 

He is brown on top, white spots showing through on sides and all underneath. Has a brown stripe behind his eyes. His feet and face are yellow.

I am going to try to upload a picture now.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Chad


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Maybe part Speckled Sussex?


----------



## chad7757 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think you are right, that is the closest thing to it that I have seen yet. Thank you so much, I have been wondering for a month now.

So now we have a:
Speckled Sussex - Pullet - Brown/White

As for the rest, I believe I have:

Nankin - Cockerel - Buff

Buff Orpington - Pullet - Buff

Mottled Cochin - Cockerel - Black/White Mottled

Silver Laced Cochin - Pullet - Black/White Tips

Partridge Cochin - Pullet - Brown/Red Mottled


Those are my best guesses anyway, anybody see differently?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't really see two cochins there. That one you're calling mottled does not look full cochin, it appears to be more hard feathered.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

*Unknown Bantam in my flock. Searched the whole interwebs. Anybody know what b...*

I see three cockerels, the buff Orp is iffy but it has plenty of comb and wattles for a hen that young, the one you're calling black and white mottled (I think that's the one you're calling it anyway?), and the blue/buff one (which isn't a nankin). Cochins are hard feathered, but have very loose feathering - the amount of "looseness" is dependant on quality.

Where did you get them?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

*Unknown Bantam in my flock. Searched the whole interwebs. Anybody know what b...*

I'd call the silver laced looking one a cockerel too, when I really look at it - does it have a single comb? It's kind of at that in-between stage though so you can remain hopeful lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Differences in country terminology? In the states the cochin is considered soft feathered because of its fluff. The hard are all those normals chickens with feathers that lay flat to the body.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Ah, I get it... "soft feather" to me is a Silkie, hard feather is a normal feather. A fluffy Cochin-type plumage would be "loose feathered" and anything else would be "tight feathered" to varying degrees. The only types I would consider hard feathered in the sense of their feathers being that tight would be like an Aseel or Malay. Just different terminology


----------



## chad7757 (Jun 8, 2015)

These were 'assorted bantams' from the local feed store. I was hoping to get mostly hens, but it seems as though it went the other way. Hopefully they wont get into crowing contests and I can keep most of them.


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

They are really pretty! I really favor the middle back chick. I have never seen one colored like that .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The disappointing thing is the molt out some of the neatest patterns and colors.

That's why I try to stay away from bantams. No telling what you're going to end up with until much later.


----------



## chad7757 (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know if this is the right terminology, but are the 'assorted bantams' from a feed store 'purebred'? Or I wonder if they are completely random offspring of lots of other similar bantams before them? Are they all just mutts?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, they're hatchery birds. So you need to think of them as "birds roughly resembling what breed this catalogue says they are". They are not to standard in shape, size, plumage, and colour. You frequently do get mixes. 

For instance, most of the hatchery large fowl has been out crossed to increase production.


----------

